

Ask HN: Book recommendations for 2014? - basicallydan

I&#x27;ve just been going over all the stuff I read in 2013[1], and I particularly enjoyed a few recommendations that I got from HN last year including the Newsflesh Trilogy by Mira Grant and The Mysterious Island by Jules Verne. However, I&#x27;m looking at my To-Read List now and I&#x27;m shrugging my shoulders. I suspect there&#x27;s a lot of good ideas out there and more like me who need something good to start the new year with. Any recommendations for the HN demographics?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;danielhough.co.uk&#x2F;blog&#x2F;books-of-2103&#x2F; in case you&#x27;re interested
======
chany2
Rework by 37Signals ^ is good.

Personal favorite are:

1) As a Man Thinketh by James Allen

2) Outliers by Malcolm Gladwell

3) 2nd half of Steve Jobs Bio

4) Maximum Achievement by Brian Tracy

5) The Big Short by Michael Lewis

6) The Four Steps to the Epiphany by Steve Blank

------
brudgers
_Rapture of the Nerds_ , Corey Doctorow.

------
davidsmith8900
\- The Alchemist

